# Earth juice



## lizerd (Mar 3, 2010)

anyone ever use this earth juice stuff?  its certainly on the cheaper side, when compared to advanced and humboldt


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

hater said:
			
		

> anyone ever use this earth juice stuff?  its certainly on the cheaper side, when compared to advanced and humboldt



i think Legalize Freedom has.. he mite b of some help to u


----------



## nvthis (Mar 4, 2010)

Before super soil, it's all I used. EJ is awesome stuff, either as is or in teas. I still use it in veg. It is a product built in Chico, California -The heart of the north- and it just doesn't get any better. You're gonna love it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 4, 2010)

No I haven't...but maybe you guys should read Jmans Nute study thats stickied at the top of the indoor growing section.  Earth Juice is one of the nutes he uses in his tests...If I remember right I think he did better with EJ than the rest of the nutes....at least for organic anyway.  Read it....It's good for your brain.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 4, 2010)

Yo hater - I'm experienced w/ the Juice - You thinking about it? It's the first all organic Nute I recommend.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dang Jman that was a huge study, props to you for writing all that. You def made me question whether to by EJ over FF's line up. I liked FF until I saw that Tiger bloom was the only organic they made. I'm all for the all natural organic route so I got some serious thinking to do.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Big Bloom is the Organic solution - I'll make sure I didn't make a mistake in the study. 

I've done many - many grows with FF and it's quality but it is indeed not organic. 

EJ is really solid - I'm happy to say a few growers have tried them since my thread and simply not looked back - I highly recommend it.

Thanks for checking it out hugs4nuggs


----------



## lizerd (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks all
I dont deserve the great advise, here is the research I came up with, advanced nuts calls for 14 bottles in the organic line, and buying the smallest bottle of each, equals a 400 dollar purchase.

The Hunboldt line is 11 bottles and is 225 dollars

ej is like 5 bottles and is like 65 dollars

I think we have a weiner
Gonna buy the ej series today, thanks alot to all those who shouted out


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 5, 2010)

If I didn't recieve all this free organic stuff from GH I would have bought EJ, but I have a bunch of stuff here that I need to use up before it goes bad.  I plan on using EJ when I'm out of this stuff, unless I just fall in love with the General Organic...lol...no I'll still be trying EJ in the future...just not sure when.

Jman is the one who opened my eyes to the way I was feeding you guys...he's got alot of knowledge to share...I make a point to read everything that he writes.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yea man after reading that study I went out and bought some EJ Grow and I'm using it with one of my plants now. Really cheap too I was surprised. Thanks again Jman great study.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 5, 2010)

Jman did some first rate work up there. A+++

I hunted around a bit for it, but couldn't find it.. There is a thread written that goes into using EJ and correctly making teas with EJ. If you can find it, it's well worth the effort, I can assure you


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 6, 2010)

NV...any idea who started that thread on the teas?  I'm definately interested, because I plan on giving the SS a try this spring, and will want to make some teas to add to it occasionaly.

I searched with our lovely MP search engine but couldn't find anything.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, so did I, and I got zip. I'll go back through and see if I can pull it up...


----------



## shavits_one (Mar 10, 2010)

What up yall! Can anyone shoot me a link to the Jman study of EJ cause I would really like to read it! EJ has always been a nute that ive always like but I used it once and it burnt the ish out of a couple of my plants a while back and I havent used it since! Also, legalize freedom if you find that thread about teas you are looking for can you shoot me a link to that as well! Thanks and peace!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 10, 2010)

shavits_one said:
			
		

> What up yall! Can anyone shoot me a link to the Jman study of EJ cause I would really like to read it! EJ has always been a nute that ive always like but I used it once and it burnt the ish out of a couple of my plants a while back and I havent used it since! Also, legalize freedom if you find that thread about teas you are looking for can you shoot me a link to that as well! Thanks and peace!



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463&highlight=nute+study


----------



## subcool (Mar 10, 2010)

I used EJ for years and the key is t let it circulate over night and become aerobic. A large air stone really helps used right outa the bottle its PH is super low but if you let it "stew" and "ripen" the stuff is just amazing.

Sub


----------



## shavits_one (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link flaboy88! That thread was very interesting and very informative to say the least!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 10, 2010)

shavits_one said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the link flaboy88! That thread was very interesting and very informative to say the least!



no problem dude


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah EJ Grow and Catalyst are constants in my nute bag. i use the Grow from veg. until the last few weeks of flowering, the Catalyst the whole way through, i also use it to treat my rockwool witht. soil or hydro.

EJ Grow is part of my orchid spray, it has never burned a flower once. its good stuff man, every thing you need in a nasty blob, that loves to spray everywhere at the last second.... i like the way the catalyst smells, and its an easy to use liquid, but not the others.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 11, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> I used EJ for years and the key is t let it circulate over night and become aerobic. A large air stone really helps used right outa the bottle its PH is super low but if you let it "stew" and "ripen" the stuff is just amazing.
> 
> Sub



Good tip!  Thanks!

DD


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 19, 2010)

Just looking around on ebay, I found 1 place with not only decent prices, but a $5 flat shipping rate.  That's big for me.

They had the 3-1qt combos, grow, bloom and cat for a good price and only $5 shipping.

Didn't write the name down as I was just doing a quick scan/price check, but will get it if anyone is interested.

DD


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 19, 2010)

In CA for a gallon of grow, bloom, cat & blast its around $100 at the hydro store. Well worth it. Its money well spent  Good Luck GP


----------



## ganjah (Mar 19, 2010)

i might just use EJ myself it sounds pretty effective. what would be the ones that i should use. i know grow, bloom and catalyst sound like the main 3. what about the others.

hey DD, i'm interested in that site, think you could hook me up?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 19, 2010)

ganjah said:
			
		

> i might just use EJ myself it sounds pretty effective. what would be the ones that i should use. i know grow, bloom and catalyst sound like the main 3. what about the others.
> 
> hey DD, i'm interested in that site, think you could hook me up?



The sellers name is danny2766
The store is Marsee's High Mountain Hydroponics

The combo had a BIN of $28.99+$5 shipping.  $34 for 3qts of good stuff to your door.  Not bad. :hubba: 

The same combo in the gallon size was ~$110 shipped.  Just a bit more than GP mentioned in the shops, but $10 to ship 3 gallons of anything is cheap.

jman will have to chime in about the other things offered/additives.

DD


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Hey Ganjah,

Thinking of joining the Juicers huh? It's a great line for organic solubles.

Grow - Bloom - Micro - Catalyst - Meta K

I have lots of info in the nute study link below on EJ if your up for the read. 

peace - Jman


----------



## ganjah (Mar 19, 2010)

thanx much jman. 

i copy and pasted the EJ part to my desktop so i can read it at my leisure. i am planning on using Fox Farm soils on my 2nd grow, but for my first i am going with MG and possibly if i have the money i will start with EJ. trying to get the money for an HPS light to grow with and finish my grow box, right now. going to do Lowryder #2 from dope-seeds.com. 
:aok:


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

ganjah said:
			
		

> thanx much jman.
> 
> i copy and pasted the EJ part to my desktop so i can read it at my leisure. i am planning on using Fox Farm soils on my 2nd grow, but for my first i am going with MG and possibly if i have the money i will start with EJ. trying to get the money for an HPS light to grow with and finish my grow box, right now. going to do Lowryder #2 from dope-seeds.com.
> :aok:





One step at a time - right?...........


----------



## ganjah (Mar 19, 2010)

yup one step at a time. i really need to get the feeding schedule down for the EJ (i.e. how much to use, when to use it, how to mix, etc). think you might be able to help?


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 20, 2010)

Of coarse I'll help Ganjah.......Tell us what your soil is, strain and the usual details. I'll see what I can come up with and I'm sure others will happily chime in. Feel free to PM when you have the post count also.

Thanks.........Jman


----------

